# Decisions Decisions



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

So after being frustrated with the performance of me old bored, I am considering buying a new one. I am a 5'8" and 165lb powder keg (sarcasm) and am currently riding a Ride Concept 161. I am on the East coast with mostly groomed or packed powder and ice and go out to chase the fresh as often as I can out west. As a matter of fact, I'm in Big Sky right now! Anyways, I find myself in the trees as much as possible in the East and on the tops of chutes and bowls in the West. I am looking for a board that is going to get me through those really tight turns in the trees and have amazing response when carving. I'm never in the park either. I've been looking at the Arbors and Lib Techs and am really interested in the Travis Rice boards. What do you guys think and what size should I get? Also, what model do you recommend? I'm def going smaller but is a 156 too small? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

i find myself riding the exact same terrain as you and have fallen in love with my never summer premier f1-r. you're going to notice this crowd is pretty bias towards never summer, but that's because they are very high quality high performance boards. i have about 15 days on mine so far. the rc tech is super smooth and floaty with really easy edge-to-edge control. super stable at speed, but has enough flex to still be lots of fun. i'm 5'10" 175 and was previously riding a 159, the rc tech makes the board ride a little shorter so i went with the 159, but feel it rides more like a 156 which is awesome in the trees. 3 year warranty doesn't hurt either.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I am nearly the same size as you and I have a Bataleon Goliath 154 for the same type of riding. I personally think I should be riding the 157, but they were sold out when I bought my 154.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> I am nearly the same size as you and I have a Bataleon Goliath 154 for the same type of riding. I personally think I should be riding the 157, but they were sold out when I bought my 154.


i really wanted to try a bataleon, but couldn't find one in my area to demo...or buy for that matter. just as a heads up to the original poster -- paragonsports.com is having a crazy sale on the never summer premier f1-r 349 bucks with free shipping. crazy deal, these boards never go on sale. they have the 157, 159, and 161 in stock. check it out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Ghost_Rider_X said:


> i really wanted to try a bataleon, but couldn't find one in my area to demo...or buy for that matter. just as a heads up to the original poster -- paragonsports.com is having a crazy sale on the never summer premier f1-r 349 bucks with free shipping. crazy deal, these boards never go on sale. they have the 157, 159, and 161 in stock. check it out.


Yeah it is a sweet deal but I'm sold on the magna traction and a ton of people I've talked to ride them and love em. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ruckin69 said:


> Yeah it is a sweet deal but I'm sold on the magna traction and a ton of people I've talked to ride them and love em. Thanks for the info though.


Dude, Never Summer has vario grip which is there version of magnetraction but has been reviewed to be less catchy. Its something you might want to look into.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

GC24 said:


> Dude, Never Summer has vario grip which is there version of magnetraction but has been reviewed to be less catchy. Its something you might want to look into.


Crap, just when I had my mind made up! So you guys would get the Never Summer over the Rice?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Alright, I think I'm gonna buy the Never Summer. 30% off, a three year warrantee and pretty much similar, makes it a no brainer. Thanks for all your input, can't wait to make the first run. By the way, World Boards in Bozeman Montana and Paragon Sports were very helpful in helping me make a decision.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Ghost_Rider_X said:


> i find myself riding the exact same terrain as you and have fallen in love with my never summer premier f1-r. * you're going to notice this crowd is pretty bias towards never summer, but that's because they are very high quality high performance boards.* i have about 15 days on mine so far. the rc tech is super smooth and floaty with really easy edge-to-edge control. super stable at speed, but has enough flex to still be lots of fun. i'm 5'10" 175 and was previously riding a 159, the rc tech makes the board ride a little shorter so i went with the 159, but feel it rides more like a 156 which is awesome in the trees. 3 year warranty doesn't hurt either.


So its ok to step up on the neversummer bandwagon, but we are all a bunch of mindless drones getting on the Union bandwagon? 


NeverSummer<LibTech


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

Ruckin69 said:


> Alright, I think I'm gonna buy the Never Summer. 30% off, a three year warrantee and pretty much similar, makes it a no brainer. Thanks for all your input, can't wait to make the first run. By the way, World Boards in Bozeman Montana and Paragon Sports were very helpful in helping me make a decision.


awesome decision. lot of fresh snow here in the east coast, too bad you'll have to wait for shipping.



ATOTony76 said:


> So its ok to step up on the neversummer bandwagon, but we are all a bunch of mindless drones getting on the Union bandwagon?
> 
> 
> NeverSummer<LibTech


did i say that?? i don't ride union, but have no problem with them. very simple, essentially bulletproof bindings in my mind...perhaps a little overpriced, but what else is new with snowboard gear.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Ghost_Rider_X said:


> awesome decision. lot of fresh snow here in the east coast, too bad you'll have to wait for shipping.
> 
> Just left Big Sky, Moonlight and Bridger Bowl on a great vacation. Where are you referring too out East? Paragon only has a 159 left. Do you think it's too big? Again I'm 5'7", 165 with a 10 shoe! Thanks


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

the 159 will be fine. i'm only 10 lbs. heavier and feel the 159 is super maneuverable. i _almost_ wish i went with the 161, so the 159 should be perfect for you.

i'm up in jackson, nh right now about 5 minutes from wildcat. i'd say there's 10" going on a foot of fresh and its not supposed to stop until tomorrow night or early monday. unfortunately, they're forecasting 40 mph gusts tomorrow, but the rest of the week looks great.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Got the Premier and will prob try it at Hunter this weekend and VT next weekend! Psyched!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

*Thanks for the Advice!!!!*

I have taken the Never Summer Premier out now about 6 times. I've ridden almost every condition but have been most impressed with the way this board handles in the worst East Coast icy crap that is typical here. I cant believe the handling and speed of this board and with a 3 year warrantee, it's like a sunburnt pecker, (you can't beat it)!. I abslutely love the F1 and thanks to you guys, saved about $150 over the Rice. Ghost Rider, I owe you a beer for your advice. I'll be up in VT for the next 2 weekends.


----------

